# Ugh



## AutGotAlot (Feb 18, 2021)

It's ridiculous how after 4 years I get 4.75 hours for the week. This is the 3rd time within the last 2 months . Really? Yet every one else has hours. This is really f'd-up. Why you do me like this? Seriously my feelings are hurt. This isn't right


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hours are tough for feb and March


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Feb 18, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> It's ridiculous how after 4 years I get 4.75 hours for the week. This is the 3rd time within the last 2 months . Really? Yet every one else has hours. This is really f'd-up. Why you do me like this? Seriously my feelings are hurt. This isn't right


Yes that sucks. Have you asked your leadership if there are any hours you could pick up? Are you checking the board or kronos(or whatever it is now) for swap shifts?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 18, 2021)

Keep your avail wide open, a change of red/khaki in your car & your phone ON.
Check the swap board if your store has one. If not, download Kronos & look for shifts to pick up. I've been picking up cashier shifts at least 1-2 a week.
Thanks
@redeye58


----------



## AutGotAlot (Feb 18, 2021)

Crazy how theres shifts on kronos that I never rejected but some how the are rejected and refused. I would have accepted both shifts if they were offered and not rejected by some other source. TMs on kronos giving shifts away . .yet I have 4.75 hour's . No one cares about it . I've talked to a few people already about it , this is definitely not right. I mean come on, how about let's put the shoe on the other foot. No one would like being treated this way, 4.75 hours of work for a whole dam week. Bs.


----------



## AutGotAlot (Feb 18, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Keep your avail wide open, a change of red/khaki in your car & your phone ON.
> Check the swap board if your store has one. If not, download Kronos & look for shifts to pick up. I've been picking up cashier shifts at least 1-2 a week.
> Thanks
> @redeye58


No my availability isn't wide open. I have a little one.. target knows that. It's never been a problem before


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 18, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> No my availability isn't wide open. I have a little one.. target knows that. It's never been a problem before


Spot is using pre convid hours now. 4 hours a week for tm’s.


----------



## AutGotAlot (Mar 1, 2021)

Um no. You don't make sense


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 1, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> Um no. You don't make sense


Pretty sure that was a typo on HLMs part.
It was supposed to be precovid.
Like when they would always cut hours to the bone every damned year.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 1, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> Pretty sure that was a typo on HLMs part.
> It was supposed to be precovid.
> Like when they would always cut hours to the bone every damned year.


Precovid is correct.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 1, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> No my availability isn't wide open. I have a little one.. target knows that. It's never been a problem before


At my store those with more open availability always get more hours than those with limited availability. Best way to get more hours open your availability some, doesn’t have to be wide open but should at least include weekends and some closing availability.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 1, 2021)

Before covid, TM hours would be slashed. Guest advocates and sales floor TMs would have their hours cut drastically during Q1. There are people in GM getting 4 hours per week  Some cashiers are getting that too.

People who call out, come in late, ncns, and leave early get their hours cut, especially if it is a pattern and there is no reasonable explanation. Target likes reliability.

Right now the only people in my store who are getting lots of hours work in fulfillment, guest service, or are TLs.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 1, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Before covid, TM hours would be slashed. Guest advocates and sales floor TMs would have their hours cut drastically during Q1. There are people in GM getting 4 hours per week  Some cashiers are getting that too.
> 
> *People who call out, come in late, ncns, and leave early get their hours cut, especially if it is a pattern and there is no reasonable explanation. Target likes reliability.*
> 
> Right now the only people in my store who are getting lots of hours work in fulfillment, guest service, or are TLs.


You would think that would be true, but sometimes, not so much.


----------



## jenna (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm sorry.  It does suck, and it's definitely not fair.

Just try to make it known to your ETL and TL that you are looking for more hours.  And what you are willing to do to pick up hours (work other areas, work on short notice, etc.)


----------



## DBZ (Mar 1, 2021)

happygoth said:


> You would think that would be true, but sometimes, not so much.



Yeah, you are right.


----------



## AutGotAlot (Mar 2, 2021)

Zxy123456 said:


> At my store those with more open availability always get more hours than those with limited availability. Best way to get more hours open your availability some, doesn’t have to be wide open but should at least include weekends and some closing availability.


I have weekends wide open. And alot of closing availability


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Mar 2, 2021)

AutGotAlot said:


> I have weekends wide open. And alot of closing availability


Depends on what dept you're in as well... SPOT seems to be really driving in this specialty sales mid shift availability crap.  It's kinda wearing on me as a leader to an extent.  Part of me loves it, part of me hates it to it's absolute core.


----------

